# 1st Annual DGI Bass Bash (Ohio River Open) by Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments, Rayland



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Tuesday Bass Tournaments out of Rayland is putting on our end of the year tournament! This is an Open, come and join us!

October 6th, 2013
Rayland Marina, Rayland Ohio
8am-4pm
$65.00 per Boat (90% Payback)
Entry includes Big Bass, Launching Fee, and Food
Door Prizes, Food, and Raffles
Plaques for 1st thru 3rd places and Big Bass


Must be Registered before 7:30am
Registration will begin at 6:00am in the Pavillion
You will be required to sign a responsibility release waiver
Each boat will be given a rules sheet before launching
Boundries are from the PA Border to New Martinsville Locks
More Info call 740-317-5660 or Email [email protected]


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We have had a late sponsor add plaques to this tournament! Plaques will be awarded to 1st through 3rd place and Big Bass! Thank You to all our Sponsors!

DGI Bait & Tackle
United Dairy
Precision Excavating
Eagle Claw
Rayland Marina
Ohio Bass Blog
Bills (Yorkville) 
Mayko Works





More sponsors will be added!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Everything is right on track for this sundays tournament. Had a ton of donations and sponsors.
Just to name a few!

DGI Bait & Tackle Bridgeport, Ohio
Rayland Marina 
United Dairy
Nickles Bakery
DelVecchio Insurance Agency Yorkville, Ohio
Bill Ribs Yorkville, Ohio
Autozone Bridgeport, Ohio
Pizza Express Bridgeport, Ohio
Precision Excavating Woodsfield, Ohio
Tri-State Petroleum
Woodsfield Police Department
Chief Chuck Hammilton Woodsfield, Ohio
Stuebenville Thursday Nighters
Wheeling Island Wedensday Nighters
Eagle Claw
And Many More!

All sponsors have put a lot of time and effort in to helping us for this Sunday! Take time to stop by and tell them thanks. Have a lot more to come for next years tuesday nighters. A website will be added for next year to attract more anglers and also give information on upcoming tournaments throughout our region. I want to thank everyone who has come out to support our efforts this year in building a very clean, competitive, and safe tournament for local anglers to enjoy. This has been awesome to keep seeing the same guys and new faces week to week. Thank You Brandon


----------

